# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 04/2010



## PCGH_Andreas (26. Februar 2010)

Hier ist der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 04/2010. Diese "PC Games  Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 3. März am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten  bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure  Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 04/2010 in diesen Thread und wählt in der  Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Eine spezielle Umfrage erstellen wir  noch. 

Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und  Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Aktuelle Heftumfrage: Jetzt abstimmen!


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Februar 2010)

Ist ein Test des Acer GD245HQ in der 2010/04 enthalten? -Der interessiert mich am meisten. Die RipJaws interessieren mich auch sowie die G.Skill-Trident Variaten.


----------



## Mr.Maison (26. Februar 2010)

Was sollen die schwarzen kleckse bedeuten? 

Oder sind das Krümmel von Henner`s Abschiedskuchen?^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Februar 2010)

Das sind Einschusslöcher (kein Scherz). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Mr.Maison (26. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das sind Einschusslöcher (kein Scherz).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ah komm, sooo schlecht ist euer Magazin auch nicht das man darauf schießen muss


----------



## winpoet88 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich freu mich schon auf die Ausgabe, den CPU-Test will ich sehen..! Zum Glück legt mein Zeitschriftenhändler immer eine Ausgabe weg für mich...!

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Manny G. (27. Februar 2010)

Na toll ich dachte es gibt mal wieder nen großen Gehäusetest!
Naja vielleicht nächstes Mal!


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Februar 2010)

Die Einschusslöcher sind tatsächlich Löcher im Papier! Nicht nur ein paar schwarze Kleckse.

Das nenne ich mal Abwechslung.

Wessen Idee war das?

EDIT

Mich würde es zu gerne interessieren wer diese Kanalratte ist, die jeden Samstag vor Erscheinungstermin die neue Ausgabe in die einschlägigen Tauschbörsen setzt. So viel zum Grund, zur Umgehung des Kopierschutzes.

Schmarotzendes Pack. Mehr kann man da wohl nicht mehr zu schreiben. Ich hoffe ihr findet den Kerl.


----------



## potzblitz (27. Februar 2010)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Ist ein Test des Acer GD245HQ in der 2010/04 enthalten? -Der interessiert mich am meisten. Die RipJaws interessieren mich auch sowie die G.Skill-Trident Variaten.



Ein Test über den Acer ist nicht drin, aber die RipJaws und G.Skill Trident werden im Artikel Stabiler Speicher getestet.

Gibt es noch mehr Infos zum "Northern Island" der in der Grafikkarten-Roadmap erwähnt wird ?

Ansonsten wieder eine Top Ausgabe


----------



## Tommy_H (27. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön, ich freue mich auf das Heft. Hab die PCGH mal ne zeitlang nicht gekauft, aber das war ein Fehler. Ist für mich die beste Computer Zeitschrift und hilft mir, immer technisch einigermassen auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben.


----------



## rabensang (27. Februar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> ...
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



Gute Ausgabe

Das mit dem Kopieren von Zeitungen ist doch totaler Müll. Warum macht jemand sowas bzw. was hat er davon.

Hoffentlich wisst ihr schon wers war, denn sowas kann die Zukunft einer Zeitung gefährden. Gerade euch möchte ich nicht missen.

MFG


----------



## Elzoco (27. Februar 2010)

Das Bild des Monats auf der letzten Seite.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Februar 2010)

Aber was genau haben die Einschusslöcher jetzt zu sagen?


----------



## kmf (27. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das sind Einschusslöcher (kein Scherz).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Huch! - bei mir steckt sogar noch die Kugel drin. 

Herrjeh, Henner geht, bzw. ist schon gegangen.  Adieu, mach's gut und viel Erfolg im neuen Job. 
Wer testet jetzt zukünftig die Kühler und Festplatten. Und wer macht die geilen Retros. Der Nachfolger wird es nicht ganz leicht haben. 

Find's auch unschön, dass da irgendein Depp vor Erscheinungstermin das Heft in Tauschbörsen zur Verfügung stellt. Nun ich denke, wenn man seitens des Verlags eine Chance sieht, dagegen anzugehen, wird man es tun.

Man, man! - es ist schon erschreckend, wie AMD mit den aktuellen Radeons den Grakamarkt dominiert und die Konkurrenz deklassiert. Hatte gehofft was Neues über GTX480/GTX470 zu erfahren, aber Pustekuchen - Nvidia kommt nicht so recht in die Gänge. Hoffentlich wird deren Neukreation kein Rohrkrepierer, ähnlich wie die FX5800. Die Anzeichen, dass es kein so großer Wurf werden wird, mehren sich ja zunehmlich.

Der getestete Flüssigmetallkühler ist ja mal der Hammer. Wenn ich an den ganzen Wakü-Bastelaufwand denke und dann, dass es bereits eine leistungsmäßig vergleichbare, viel billigere und einfacher zu montierende Variante gibt, wird mir grad schlecht. Drüben im anderen Zimmer steht mein "Monsterrechner" mit seitlich angepflanztem Wärmetauscher und fristet dort ein ziemlich einsames Dasein. Meist sitze ich nämlich an meinem Zweitrechner und an desses Standplatz passt der andere durch sein voluminöses Äußeres nur ganz schlecht hin.

Der Prozessortest verleiht einem einen - ich sag mal: "Ersten allgemeinen Überblick." Bei der Menge an getesteten Prozessoren ist einfach die nötige Anzahl der Benches, um eine genauere Differenzierung zu bekommen, nicht mehr stemmbar. Aber er reicht ja, so wie er ist.


----------



## Grilgan (27. Februar 2010)

Das mit den "Einschusslöchern" ist ne witzige Sache.
Bisher war ich ja nicht so von BFBC2 überzeugt, aber die erste Seite hat mich überzeugt, dass ich es doch spielen werde. (ich lobe hier grade Werbung..  )

Das perfekte Ram - hört sich super an, sehr gute Sache! Und die besten CPU-Kühler aller zeiten - interessant. Werdet ihr bis zum nächsten Heft den Alpenföhn Matterhorn getestet haben? Der interessiert mich sehr, und ist ja inzwischen lieferbar! (Caseking-Link)
Also ich denke, das Heft ist mal wieder sehr gut geworden.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

kmf schrieb:
			
		

> Der Prozessortest verleiht einem einen - ich sag mal: "Ersten allgemeinen Überblick."


Wir haben sehr lange über die Spiele und Apps diskutiert. Zumal sich die wenigsten 10 Spiele mit 50 CPUs rein ziehen, daher ist der Aufwand einfach nicht gerechtfertigt. Es nur als "Ersten allgemeinen Überblick" anzusehen, finde ich bei dem Aufwand (nur für die Benches haben drei Mann ne Woche gebraucht) ehrlich gesagt enttäuschend.


----------



## Elzoco (27. Februar 2010)

Seite 45 ,die AMD Tabelle. Seit wann hat der 940/20 einen DDR3 Controller?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2010)

Kompliment zum HT-Artikel 
Man hätte zwar noch ein-zwei mittelalte Benchmarks einstreuen können (um zu zeigen, dass die durch HT angeregte Multicore-Optimierung Früchte zeigte, bevor die P4s allgemein zu lahm wurden), aber schön, dass zum Leistungspotential (um zum Arbeitsgefühl was zu sagen wars jetzt auch zu spät) der Technik endlich ein ausführlicher Artikel kam, da warte ich jetzt seit fast 7 Jahren drauf  (eine Anmerkung aber noch: Das Hyperthreading des P4 sollte sich seit WinXP sinnvoll einsetzen lassen, bei dem kann nämlich auch ein pre-7-Betriebssystem nicht fälschlicherweise einen realen Kern brachliegen lassen, um einen virtuellen zu belasten  )
In dem Zusammenhang auch erstaunlich: Die Ergebnisse im CPU-Vergleich. Das Duell spielt sich ja zwar fast komplett unter der Grenze zur Spielbarkeit ab -was von den Einstellungen unterstützt werden könnte-, aber das ein 3,8GHz P4 einem 3800+ nicht nur in Anwendungen, sondern auch in Spielen überlegen sein kann, dürften die meisten AMDfanboys bis heute nicht realisiert haben.
(@Marc: Hattest du nicht einen Gallatin versprochen?  Den hätte man auch mal -in einer Single-Core-Anwendung- gegen einen gewissen anderen Prozessor mit 2MB 3rd lvl und 512kb 2nd lvl "pro Kern" antreten lassen können )


P.S.:
Ich möchte noch anregen, dass man sich die Anführungszeichen bei " "Stromverbrauch" " wieder abgewöhnt. Ab und zu mal war das ja erträglich, aber mitlerweile begegnet es einem in sehr vielen Artikeln und es ist immer peinlich, wenn man sich im Besserwissen versucht und scheitert.
(Denn "Strom" alias Elektriztät wird sehr wohl verbraucht. Das mit seiner Hilfe Wärme produziert wird, kann man durchaus mal erwähnen - Anführungszeichen kann man damit aber nur bei "Energieverbrauch" begründen. Spricht von Stromverbrauch, liegt das gleiche vor, wie z.B. beim Benzinverbrauch eines Autos: Natürlich wird keine Energie vernichtet, aber durch die Wandlung der Energieform wird Menge an Energie, die in der Eingangsform vorliegt, verringert)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Ja, ich wollte einen Gallatin nehmen (der lag zum Zeitpunkt des "Versprechens" auch schon auf em 
Tisch). Das *****-Ding ist aber leider tot - ließ sich einfach nicht zum starten überreden 

Und btw war ich vor allem von dem Pentium EE 955 überrascht. Der säuft zwar echt Strom wie blöde und heizt alleine die komplette Redaktion, aber in einigen Benches nimmt er es mit einem E6600 oder gar E8400 auf. Ziemlich heftig für so eine Desaster-Architektur. Dafür ist der Pentium G6950 ein übler Krüppel, derart beschnitten wie das Teil ist aber auch wenig verwunderlich.

Aber schön, wenn dir der Artikel gefallen. Ein Lob aus deinem Mund äh Keyboard


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2010)

Jup, die sind in der Tat selten 
Der 955 ist mir noch gar nicht so aufgefallen (der steht soweit oben in den Benchmarks  ), aber du hast recht: Das HT auch bei nem Dualcore noch soviel rausreißen kann...
Eine so schwer auszulastende Pipeline muss man erstmal hinbekommen  (wobei die Presler seinerzeit gar nicht so schlecht abgeschnitten haben, wie viele meinen. Auch die non-EE konnten z.T. den Athlon X2 mithalten und die Wärmeentwicklung war zumindest beherrschbar. Hat nur niemand mehr bemerkt . AMD und i915/925 Besitzer konnten nicht drauf aufrüsten, Smithfield-Besitzer, die den Begriff "Aufrüsten", "Leistung" oder "Effizienz" kannten, gab es nie und jeder, der eh neukaufen wollte, hat Anfang 2005 schon dem Conroe entgegengefiebert)

*Schweigeminute für den Gallatin* (Mensch: Auf eBay leckt sich wahrscheinlich wieder die halbe Welt die Finger nach einem und ihr last ihn kaputt gehen.)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

Stephan hat wohl noch 37 Gallatin *lach* Der sammelt den ganzen Netburst-Krempel so intensiv wie ich HighEnd-GraKas


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2010)

Netburst-Sammler? Sowas existiert? Dagegen gibts V5 6000 Besitzer vermutlich wie Sand am Meer . Aber 37 Exemplare von einem Kern, den es nur in 5 Ausführungen gab und deren Preis wahlweise "unbezahlbar" oder "absurd hoch" lag, das wäre schon ne Leistung. (Habe mal nachgeguckt: Der So478 3,4ee liegt bei eBay immer noch bei 78€.)
Hätte man mir aber mal früher sagen sollen, dann hätte ich mein Exemplar einer vertrauenswürdigen Person übergeben können, nachdem ihm das Mainboard unterm Hintern abgeraucht ist. (Auf der anderen Seite: Jemand, der 200€ für eine fünf Jahre alte CPU zahlt, der wird vermutlich auch vorsichtig damit umgehen  )


----------



## schrubby67 (27. Februar 2010)

Frage, auf Seite 77/78 wurde der Ram bewertet, warum wurde dort der G.Skill Ripjaws nur als 1333 genomen ? hätte da nicht der 1600 mit Latenzen von 7-7-7-21 besser dazu gepasst? sonst sind ja nur 1600 und 2000 getestet worden. Ich denke der hätte besser abgeschnitten.


----------



## nextsounds (28. Februar 2010)

Hallö,,, Ich habe eine Frage zu den 5850er Karten!

ICh erwarte am Montag eine _HD 5850 Musashi Edition_ aus dem Hause edel-grafikkarten.de 

In der 03/2010 bin ich auf diese Karte aufmerksam geworden und habe gleich im Shop nachgeschaut. Dort sah ich schon das Ihr im Einkaufsführer diese Karte mit Referenztakten eingepflegt hattet. im Shop gibt diese Karte aber nur mit erhötem Takt ( um so besser ) 725>780/1000>1100.
Auch in dieser 04/2010 hat sich das modell nicht geändert. Auf Seite 27 ist die Karte auch nur mit Refenztakten drin. und wird in der Tabelle mit der OC Variante von Powercolor PCS+ verglichen. Diese weist exakt die selben Benchmarkwerte auf. Obwohl zwischen Referenz uns OC verglichen wird!

*Kann es sein das sich dort der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen hat?* Ich denke, seitdem es die _"MusashiEdition"_ bei Edel-Grafikkarten.de gibt, wird sie wohl auch übertaktet sein, oder???? (Auch ist dort das Spiel "Alone in the Dark" dabei und nicht "Dirt2".


_*Würde mich über einen Nachtest dieser Karte freuen , weil sie wohl gerade Silentfreaks mit unhöhrbarer Kühlung interessieren könnte . Herr Schmidt ( Geschäftsführer - Edel-Gr....) versicherte mir persönlich, das in einem durchschnittlich gut belüfteten Gehäuse, beide Lüfterpotis auf Minimum (laut PCGH ca. 0,2 sone ) stehen bleiben können, obwohl die Karte OC ist!*_

Danke, gruß Guido


----------



## ile (28. Februar 2010)

Also, als ich am Feitag mir das Inhaltsverzeichnis angeschaut habe, da habe ich mich noch richtig auf die neue PCGH gefreut, denn da war doch einiges interessantes für mich dabei. 
Am Samstag dann aber die große Ernüchterung: 

*Was ist das denn für eine Miniaturausgabe?!*   

 Was soll der Unsinn mit der Heftverkleinerung?!

Ich finde das  *eine unverschämte Frechheit*, vor allem die lächerliche Begründung von wegen andere Hefte haben die gleiche Größe, die sich zudem sehr leicht widerlegen lässt: Das Magazin _c't_ ist genau so groß wie PCGH früher, nämlich 29,5cm! Die neue PCGH ist nur 28cm groß, daraus ergeben sich folgende NACHTEILE für den Leser:

Entweder ihr verringert Bilder- und Zeichengröße, was auf Kosten des Lesekomforts geht  , oder ihr bringt einfach weniger Inhalt (und das für den gleichen Preis) . 
Die *Katastrophe*: Letzteres ist wahr!  
Bsp.: PCGH 03/10: Seite 14: *67* Zeilen; PCGH 04/10 Seite 37: *65* Zeilen; und das bei gleichem Artikelmuster (3 Absätze und eine Unterüberschrift).
 Macht also 2 Zeilen weniger Inhalt pro Seite!

 Frechheit! Von wegen weniger Weißflächen, da hat sich doch kaum was geändert und für Bilder ist jetzt auch weniger Platz. Zudem sind die Schriftgrößen nicht verkleinert worden. Ergo: *Weniger Inhalt, der zudem noch zusammengepresster ist!*
 *Hier will jemand Druck- und Entwicklungskosten sparen und das auf Kosten der Leser!* Ich finde das eine dreckige Unverschämtheit! 

Also: Für die nächste Ausgabe erwarte ich die sofortige  *Rückkehr zur alten Heftgröße* *oder eine Vergrößerung der Seitenzahl* (@ Thilo: Wenn du dein Heftchen wirklich nur aufgrund des "neuen internationalen Heftformats" kastriert hast, dann kann es ja nicht schaden, 4-6 zusätzliche Seiten hinzuzufügen, denn dadurch ändert sich das Format nicht! Daran kann man wunderschön erkennen ob es darum geht, Kosten zu sparen und dabei die Leser zu verarschen oder ob es doch nur wegen des Formats ist! Wir werden ja sehn!)


P. S.: Vom Inhalt her ist es eine sehr gute Ausgabe (wenngleich es halt zu wenig Inhalt ist)


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Februar 2010)

Bevor man sich über Layout und Zeichengröße aufregt, sollte man selbst mal seine eigene überdenken, zumindest, wenn man ernst genommen werden will. Keine Mehrfachsatzzeichen, angemessene Schriftgröße, angemessener Schreib- und Ausdrucksstil. Alles mal etwas angepasst.

In Zukunft darauf achten und vielleicht mal in den Forenregeln nachlesen. Danke.


----------



## kmf (1. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir haben sehr lange über die Spiele und Apps diskutiert. Zumal sich die wenigsten 10 Spiele mit 50 CPUs rein ziehen, daher ist der Aufwand einfach nicht gerechtfertigt. Es nur als "Ersten allgemeinen Überblick" anzusehen, finde ich bei dem Aufwand (nur für die Benches haben drei Mann ne Woche gebraucht) ehrlich gesagt enttäuschend.


Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass mein gewählter Ausdruck - erst wollte ich schreiben "Grober Überblick", wegen des immensen Aufwandes, der allein schon nötig war, um zu dem jetzigen Ergebnis zu kommen, frustrierend rüberkommen mag, doch im Endeffekt ändert sich nichts an meiner Aussage, es trifft genau den Kern. Um einen genaueren Überblick zu bekommen, wären minimum die doppelte Anzahl an Benchmarks nötig gewesen. Gerade mal 4 Games und 4 Anwendungen sind arg wenig. 
Ich will bzw. wollte damit in keinster Weise die geleistete Arbeit herabwürdigen - 3 Mann eine Woche - der pure Wahnsinn. 

Falls das so rübergekommen ist - Entschuldigung!


----------



## Predator1980 (1. März 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Einschusslöcher sind tatsächlich Löcher im Papier! Nicht nur ein paar schwarze Kleckse.
> 
> Das nenne ich mal Abwechslung.
> 
> ...




Hab auch gedacht am Samstag als ich das Editorial gelesen habe WTF,  hoffe auch das man dem (Schimpfwort einfach denken) den Hahn zudreht.
Schade das Henner geht, aber naja wenn der Norden ruft.
Zum neuen Heftdesign ich finds klasse und der Gag mit den  Einschusslöchern, dachte was den hier los.


----------



## ogakul93 (1. März 2010)

Wieso ist ein Crysis-Benchmark beim riesen CPU-Test nicht dabei?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2010)

Ich tippe mal darauf, dass man die Benchmarks aus dem üblichen CPU-Benchmarkfeld genommen hat und da ist das extrem grafiklimitierte Crysis naturgemäß nicht dabei. (wäre in dem Fall aber wirklich interessant gewesen, um auch bei den älteren CPUs ein paar brauchbare Aussagen zu machen)


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. März 2010)

Ich werde mir die Zeitung morgen am Hauptbahnhof hollen. Die Artikel scheinen sehr sehr interessant zu sein, vor allen der große Ram und Prozessor Test.


----------



## CyLord (1. März 2010)

Wen ndas Heft nach anderem Thread schon seit einigen Tagen bei den Kunden, dann weiß ich nicht wo meins bleibt.


----------



## ile (1. März 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bevor man sich über Layout und Zeichengröße aufregt, sollte man selbst mal seine eigene überdenken, zumindest, wenn man ernst genommen werden will. Keine Mehrfachsatzzeichen, angemessene Schriftgröße, angemessener Schreib- und Ausdrucksstil. Alles mal etwas angepasst.



Ok, sorry, in Zukunft werde ich mich wieder ein wenig sanfter äußern, mich hat die Sache halt übelst aufgeregt, weil PCGH immer schlechter wird (Erst keine Extended mehr, jetzt eine kleinere Größe mit weniger Inhalt, welche Hiobsbotschaft kommt als nächstes? )

Bzgl. 





Pokerclock schrieb:


> sollte man selbst mal seine eigene überdenken


 Im Gegensatz zur PCGH bezahlt mich keiner für mein Schreiben, somit ist der Vergleich ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen. Wenn ich für etwas Geld ausgebe und jetzt den gleichen Preis für weniger Qualität zahlen muss, ist Kritik absolut gerechtfertigt, wie gesagt: Vielleicht hab ich eine harte Ausdrucksweise gewählt (Sorry!), der Inhalt aber ist berechtigt. 

Ich finde die Verkleinerung von PCGH kundenfeindlich und möchte deshalb ein paar Seiten mehr Inhalt in Zukunft, wenn ich schon gleich viel zahle, das ist doch wohl verständlich, oder?


----------



## kmf (1. März 2010)

CyLord schrieb:


> Wen ndas Heft nach anderem Thread schon seit einigen Tagen bei den Kunden, dann weiß ich nicht wo meins bleibt.


Seit einigen Tagen ist gut. Am Samstag lag es im Briefkasten. Wahrscheinlich ist deins dann heute drin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2010)

@ile:
Auch wenn du 0€ für deine "Arbeit" hier bekommst, wäre es trotzdem nett, wenn du den Aufwand, den du in die Qualität deiner Beiträge investiert, nicht ebenfalls auf null sinkt. Du magst andere Gründe dafür haben, als PCGH, aber auch du willst gelesen werden.

Bezüglich der "verloren" Seiten möchte ich anmerken, dass deine Zählung nur auf Seiten zutrifft, die tatsächlich auf voller Höhe Text haben. Aufmacherseiten, etc., die mehrheitlich aus Bildern bestehen und bislang tatsächlich sehr viel Weiß rund um Überschriften hatten, haben nach einer spontanen Zählung keine Zeile Text eingebüßt. Nehm ich großzügig Seiten, die fast zur Hälfte aus Benchmarks, Bildern, Testtabellen,... bestehen (um die herum sich jetzt ebenfalls weniger weiß befindet), dann komme ich auf 42 Seiten in der aktuellen Ausgabe. Mach 84 Zeilen oder nicht einmal eine Seite "verlust". Wenn ein Feature mal etwas größere Bilder verlangt, sinkt der Informationsgehalt der Zeitschrift stärker, als durch das neue Format.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. März 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Bzgl.  Im Gegensatz zur PCGH bezahlt mich keiner für mein Schreiben, somit ist der Vergleich ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen. Wenn ich für etwas Geld ausgebe und jetzt den gleichen Preis für weniger Qualität zahlen muss, ist Kritik absolut gerechtfertigt,



Ich habe eine Bezahlung nie als einen Grund für etwas Selbstverständliches gesehen. Ich mache meinen Mod-Job auch ohne Bezahlung, versuche aber dennoch halbwegs eine saubere Schreibe hin zu legen, interessanterweise wird das trotz fehlender Bezahlung von allen Seiten von mir erwartet. 

Für mich persönlich ist die Ausgabe eine der besten seit Extended Einstellung. Das CPU Special ist genau das, was ich mir gewünscht habe. Eine großes Ding, wo viel Arbeit dahinter steckt und nur echte Statistikjunkies durchziehen können.

Wo ich gerade am Loben bin, der 2D Artikel war ebenfalls erste Sahne. Ein Thema, das eigentlich selbstverständlich ist, aber dennoch von jedem vergessen wird. Findet man so ausführlich auch nicht im Web. Etwas zu bringen, was nicht im Web zu finden ist, ist schon mal eine Leistung. Das sind die Artikel, die sich von 0815 Bench-dich-durch-den-Grafikkartenmarkt-obwohl-das-Web-voll-damit-ist-Artikeln unterscheiden.


----------



## ile (1. März 2010)

Zu meinem Schreibstil: Habe mich bereits entschuldigt, die Emotionen waren gestern noch recht frisch.

Inhaltlich halte ich aber an meinen Aussagen fest, denn:
- Wenn weniger Platz vorhanden ist, dann sind nun einmal entweder der Inhalt kleiner (Daraus verringert sich die Übersichtlichkeit) oder es wird weniger dargestellt. Das Wenige Weiß, das gestrichen wurde, deckt in keinem Fall den Verlust von 2 Zeilen pro Spalte und Seite auf textreichen Seiten. Zudem wurde die Schriftgröße nicht verringert.
Was ich vor allem anprangere ist die lächerliche Begründung von Thilo für die Verkleinerung: "neues internationales Heftformat" , das ist doch einfach eine billige Ausrede (sorry, aber es ist doch so): Wenn man das Heft aufgrund des Formats verkleinert, dann kann man das Heft ja um 4-6 Seiten erweitern, da ändert sich das Format ja nicht und man könnte den gleichen Inhalt wie immer reinbringen und zwar in gewohnter Qualität. Weil das aber nicht der Fall ist, kann die Verkleinerung nur auf Kostengründen zurückzuführen sein. Die Folge ist eine schlechtere Qualität für die Leser, das ist umumstritten, da kann keiner dagegen argumentieren, das ist Fakt. 

Deshalb ist es vollkommen brechtigt, dass eine der folgenden Maßnahmen getroffen werden:
- Altes Format wieder einführen (Die c't ist auch so groß übrigens, das ist nichts Ungewöhnliches)
oder
- Preis senken (Wäre aber schade, weil dann der Qualitätsverlust auf ewig bestehen würde)
oder
- paar Seiten zusätzlich einführen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. März 2010)

*@ ile*

Der Zeichenabstand wurde verringert, effektiv steht auf den Seiten (fast) genauso viel wie früher. Ein Füllwort weniger im alten Layout und du hast die Zeichenanzahl des neuen. 

_Wir bieten nicht weniger Content fürs gleiche Geld!_

*@ kmf*


> Eine großes Ding, wo viel Arbeit dahinter steckt und nur echte Statistikjunkies durchziehen können.


THX, schon ok. War auch nicht böse gemeint. Klar sind mehr Benches besser, aber die Hälfte der Produktion für einen Artikel zu nutzen, ist nicht tragbar. Leider, muss ich fast schon sagen.

Grüße von der Cebit


----------



## johndoe02 (2. März 2010)

Innhaltlich finde ich adhoc jetzt keine Unterschiede. Ich zähle auch nicht jede Zeile nach. Was ich mich allerdings frage ist, ob das Papier ebenfalls geändert worden ist?

Meine Ausgabe, ich habe sie im Abo erhalten, ist nach ein paar mal durch blättern irgendwie wellig. Also nicht nur eine Seite sondern diverse (am schlimmsten habe ich es beim Notebook Beitrag gemerkt). Ich habe das Heft weder unter der Dusche, in der Badewanne noch in der Sauna gelesen. Es wurde zugeklappt im Rucksack transportiert.

Hm, vielleicht könnt Ihr dazu mal was schreiben.

Haben auch andere Leser das Problem?

Gruß

P.S. hab ich vergessen. Sonst finde ich Euer Heft super!!


----------



## mathal84 (2. März 2010)

ich habe mich jetzt durch das Magazin gelesen, wie immer klasse 

das Layout und die Größe ist absolut ok, wenn es nicht erwähnt worde  wäre wäre es mir wohl nicht aufgefallen bis ich das Magazin zu den  Anderen gelegt hätte. 


Allerdings eines muss ich inhaltlich doch bemängeln bzw. was mir "Angst"  macht: 

Beim kleinen BF BC2-Test habt ihr doch tatsächlich geschrieben: es hat  SOGAR dedicated Server


Was mich gewundert hat: ist das wirklich was Besonderes? war es nicht  seit Jahren ganz normal sowas zu haben? und jetzt weil es ein MW2 (in  meinen Augen total falsch) vorgemacht hat ist es schon derartig  erwähnenswert? Nichts gegen den Test, ist auch schön dass BF BC2 das  richtig macht, nur ist meine "Angst" berechtigt wenn die MW2-Vorlage zur  Regel wird?



johndoe02 schrieb:


> Meine Ausgabe, ich habe sie im Abo erhalten,  ist nach ein paar mal durch blättern irgendwie wellig. Also nicht nur  eine Seite sondern diverse (am schlimmsten habe ich es beim Notebook  Beitrag gemerkt). Ich habe das Heft weder unter der Dusche, in der  Badewanne noch in der Sauna gelesen. Es wurde zugeklappt im Rucksack  transportiert.
> 
> Haben auch andere Leser das Problem?



ich hatte das vor 2 Ausgaben, da lag es wohl bei hoher Luftfeuchte  (Postseitig?) rum - diese Ausgabe ist einwandfrei.


----------



## ile (2. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ ile*
> _Wir bieten nicht weniger Content fürs gleiche Geld!_



Hoffentlich. Leider bleibt durch die Verkleinerung natürlich ein nicht wegzudiskutierender Komfortverlust (weniger Platz --> weniger Übersichtlichkeit & Grafiken entweder kleiner oder weniger). 


Aber jetzt mal zum Inhalt: Zumal immer noch keine Umfrage zur Ausgabe 04/10 gestartet wurde, hier mal mein Feedback zum Heft:

 GraKa-Tests
 GraKa-Kühler-Test (Leider sehr kurz, aber ok es gibt ja noch nicht so viele Kühler die neuen GraKas und ein Test von Kühlern auf Non-DX11-Karten würde sich jetzt eh nicht mehr rentieren, von daher kann man nichts sagen)
 2D-Probleme-Artikel
 SMT-Artikel
 CPU-Kühler-Test
 Festplattentest
 Dämmmattenartikel
 AMD 890GX
 USB 3.0-Artikel (Was noch wünschenswert wäre: Tests von weiteren USB 3.0-Boards, dabei Gigabyte, Asus und MSI im Vergleich: Wo bekommt man volle GraKa-Performance bei gleichzeit voller USB 3.0/SATA 3-Power?)

Fazit: Auch wenn ich über das neue Format verärgert bin, die Artikel sind wirklich interessant, das muss man euch lassen. Dafür gibt's dann auch ein Kompliment!


----------



## BikeRider (2. März 2010)

Ich freue mich schon, mir das Heft morgen zu kaufen.
Wird wieder beim Shoppen gemacht und anschließend in nem Cafe' überflogen


----------



## windows (2. März 2010)

Morgen darf ich´s auch endlich haben.


----------



## johndoe02 (3. März 2010)

Moin,

ich fand allerdings den Notebook Überblick etwas mau. Gerade die bei den teureren Geräten hatte ich mir doch das ein oder andere mit starkter Ati Grafikkarte gewünscht. Oder sind die im Moment noch selten? Dann ist es zu entschuldigen 

Auch bei dem ein oder anderen Benchmark wünschte ich mir die ein oder andere Mobile Grafikkarte um mal abschätzen zu können, wo die sich einordnen. Aber vielleicht habe ich das auch übersehen.

Sonst alles Top. Ich freu mich schon auf den umfangreichen Cebit-Bericht


----------



## kmf (3. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> [...]* @ kmf*
> 
> THX, schon ok. War auch nicht böse gemeint. Klar sind mehr Benches besser, aber die Hälfte der Produktion für einen Artikel zu nutzen, ist nicht tragbar. Leider, muss ich fast schon sagen.
> 
> Grüße von der Cebit


Ist ja schon gut. 

... wünsche dicke "Messefüße".  

Wenn du zurück bist, kannst deinem Kollegen vom Vertrieb eine Watschen verabreichen. Ist immer noch nix angekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. März 2010)

johndoe02 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fand allerdings den Notebook Überblick etwas mau. Gerade die bei den teureren Geräten hatte ich mir doch das ein oder andere mit starkter Ati Grafikkarte gewünscht. Oder sind die im Moment noch selten? Dann ist es zu entschuldigen



Die sind in der Tat noch selten. Die Mobility Radeon HD 5870 kommt gerade erst ins Rollen. Im nächsten Test sind dann auch diese und die GTX 285M vertreten. 



johndoe02 schrieb:


> Auch bei dem ein oder anderen Benchmark wünschte ich mir die ein oder andere Mobile Grafikkarte um mal abschätzen zu können, wo die sich einordnen. Aber vielleicht habe ich das auch übersehen.



Da habe ich eine gute Nachricht: Wir bauen fürs kommende Heft einen Überblick zu aktuellen Mobil-GPUs. Was steckt hinter den Namen, was können sie, wie schnell sind sie? Die Antworten folgen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Eiche (3. März 2010)

Gelungenes Heft wie immer  dafür ein danke schön.
Nur das mit Henner-Mr.Retro-Schröder ist schade.
Und den Leuten die die Kopierte version runterladen Pfui


----------



## Ralf345 (3. März 2010)

Ich habe gerade den CPU Special Artikel überflogen, die folgende Passage ist mir ein Dorn im Auge.



> Den Turbomodus dagegen haben wir abgeschaltet, da die Spiele und Anwendungen ohnehin alle Kerne benutzen


Das macht kein Sinn, da eine Multiplikatorstufe das mindeste ist unabhängig von der Auslastung. Ein i5 750 hat per default quasi dann 2,8 Ghz statt 2,67 Ghz. Das liegt immer an, egal wie viel Kerne die Anwendung auslastet. 


Vielleicht habe ich es übersehen, aber welches Board wurde denn verwendet? Das ist wichtig, da manche Boards C6 State deaktiviert haben und der Turbo Modus auf maximal eine Stufe begrenzt ist. Aber ok, wenn es deaktiviert ist spielt das hier keine Rolle. Trotzdem wäre es ratsam das Board anzugeben.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (3. März 2010)

Hallo 

Ich winde es echt cool das ihr meinen vor schlag mit Hurrican Berücksichtigung wand habe es noch nicht installiere aber schon einen neuen vor schlag wie wäre es mit ein paar PCGHX Level so was in der Art hattet ihr ja für Gothic 3 auch. 

So jetzt mal zum komischen teil ich habe gestern meine Hawk bekommen (sie ist super leise (nur wen die Lüfter auf 100% drehen laut) und der Militär Standard überzeugt durch Qualität ) habe Treiber installiert und einen Neustart gemacht und wider habe ich das Problem das beim Windows Start das Logo und der Schriftzug Windows startet sich bewegt zwar nicht wie bei meiner ersten ATI aber es ist dar , schlauer weise habe ich mir so was gedacht und es so geplant das ich heute den Treiber von der PCGH installiere gesagt getan und jetzt ist es genau so schlimm wie bei meiner ersten ATI Karte dar zu muss ich sagen das meine Nvidia keine Probleme in der Richtung macht ! 

Meine frage ist habe ich was falsch gemacht oder habe ich im Forum irgend was über die Treiber Problem überlesen oder ist das so normal   ? 

Jetzt wider was nettes als ich die PCGH anschauen wollte habe ich die Einschusslöcher bemerkt und so nen Halls bekommen schon wieder hat jemand Probiert meine reifen zu zerschießen , das sind solche Deppen treffen einfach das Heft diese ??? Leute  !

na ja muss weiter gehen ! 



	 	 Habe noch was vergessen ich glaube ihr habt die dämmate vorn verkehrt angebracht sie muss ihnen angeklebt werden also das Leder muss nach ihnen zeigen !


----------



## BikeRider (3. März 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das sind Einschusslöcher (kein Scherz).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Das mit den Einschusslöchern find ich gelungen.
Könnt ihr im nächsten Heft Krater von Bomben oder Handgranaten machen ?


----------



## mixxed_up (3. März 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die sind in der Tat noch selten. Die Mobility Radeon HD 5870 kommt gerade erst ins Rollen. Im nächsten Test sind dann auch diese und die GTX 285M vertreten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhhhm ...
Eine GTX28*5*M?
 Seit wann gibts denn die?


----------



## jaramund (3. März 2010)

ich muss es endlich mal schaffen mein abo an die neue addresse schicken zu lassen dann muss ich nicht immer 3 wochen warten -.-


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Öhhhm ...
> Eine GTX28*5*M?
> Seit wann gibts denn die?



Die wurde klammheimlich vor ein paar Wochen eingeführt: The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285M GPU ? NVIDIA?s fastest mobile GPU. Es handelt sich um eine geringfügig "übertaktete" GTX 280M, ergo nur DX10.0.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kurt (4. März 2010)

Hallo, also das mit dem Internationalen Format finde ich auch ärgerlich , die PCGH hatte immer etwas besonders und das sollte auch so bleiben. Sie fühlt sich jetzt an wie ein Lappen 

Inhaltlich natürlich TOP , da gibt es nichts zu meckern !


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2010)

Kann mich da nur anschließen...

Macht richtig Spaß zu lesen....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

*@ Ralf345*

Als Board kam ein MSI P55-GD65 zum Einsatz.

Wie du sagst, hängt der Turbo vom Board ab und die 133 MHz mehr liegen (leider) nicht immer an bzw. sind auch vom Kühler und dem BIOS (TDP) abhängig. Zugunsten stabilerer Werte verzichten wir daher auf den Turbo.


----------



## Ralf345 (4. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie du sagst, hängt der Turbo vom Board ab und die 133 MHz mehr liegen (leider) nicht immer an bzw. sind auch vom Kühler und dem BIOS (TDP) abhängig. Zugunsten stabilerer Werte verzichten wir daher auf den Turbo.




1. 2,8 Ghz gibts auch bei billigen OEM Boards solange der Turbo nicht deaktiviert ist. Es geht um den C6 State.

2. Ich habe selbst mit nem Boxed Kühler, der bei mir wirklich überfordert war, einen stets korrekten Turbo Modus gehabt. Bis dann die CPU aufgrund zu hoher Temperatur sich drosselte. Aber das wäre auch ohne Turbo passiert. Die 10-20 Watt machen den Braten nicht fett. Gib mir einen dokumentierten Test wo deine Beispiele eingetreten sind. Für mich ist das nur eine Ausrede, weil sich Tests ohne Turbo leichter machen. Ansonsten müsstet ihr konsequenterweise auf SMT und Übertaktungen auch stets zugunsten von Stabilität verzichten. Denn im Vergleich mit den 133 Mhz des Turbo stellt das noch eine viel größere Belastung dar.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> Gelungenes Heft wie immer  dafür ein danke schön.
> Nur das mit Henner-Mr.Retro-Schröder ist schade.
> Und den Leuten die die Kopierte version runterladen Pfui



Henner war einfach nicht aufzuhalten - aber Neuling Stephan sieht jeden Tag mehr aus wie Henner. Und die neue Retroversion wird hoffentlich auch spannend. 



ile schrieb:


> Hoffentlich. Leider bleibt durch die Verkleinerung natürlich ein nicht wegzudiskutierender Komfortverlust (weniger Platz --> weniger Übersichtlichkeit & Grafiken entweder kleiner oder weniger).  Fazit: Auch wenn ich über das neue Format verärgert bin, die Artikel sind wirklich interessant, das muss man euch lassen. Dafür gibt's dann auch ein Kompliment!



Ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass im ersten Moment das neue Format ungewohnt ist. Ich habe mich nach etwas Benutzen gut damit angefreundet und mag den Widescreen-Look tatsächlich jetzt sehr gut. Dass wenige bis keine Infos verloren gehen, daran werden wir weiter hart arbeiten.



Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> Jetzt wider was nettes als ich die PCGH anschauen wollte habe ich die Einschusslöcher bemerkt und so nen Halls bekommen schon wieder hat jemand Probiert meine reifen zu zerschießen , das sind solche Deppen treffen einfach das Heft diese ??? Leute  !



Ja, die Menschen machen wirklich vor nichts Halt


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

Ich hab mir zwar die Zeitschrift noch gar nicht gekauft, kann das daher auch noch nicht "ergreifen", aber wieso habt ihr die Größe des Heftes verändert?


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. März 2010)

*zu Marktübersicht Kühler:*

Ich bin derselben Meinung wie Henner (siehe Fazit).

Der Danamics LMX Superleggera sollte noch einmal mit einem auf 4-4,5 GHz übertakteten i7 860 oder i7 920 getestet werden.
Sein Potential wird bei den verwendeten Einstellungen nicht deutlich und keiner wird 120€ für einen Lüftkühler ausgeben, um ihn auf einen leicht übertakteten Prozessor einzusetzen. Dafür gibt es für 35€ eine Alternative (siehe Test).

Die Themenauswahl in dieser Ausgabe hat mich sehr angesprochen. Dämmmatten sind für mich jetzt kein Thema mehr.

Weiter so.


----------



## Ralf345 (4. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab mir zwar die Zeitschrift noch gar nicht gekauft, kann das daher auch noch nicht "ergreifen", aber wieso habt ihr die Größe des Heftes verändert?




Na ich vermute mal um mit weniger Inhalt das Heft leichter füllen zu können. Da macht sich das kleinere Heft nun besser, spart auch Kosten. Seitenanzahl bleibt schließlich gleich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

Die Kosten sind es mit Sicherheit. Es spart der Druckerei Geld, wenn man immer nur ein Format drucken muss als verschiedene.
Aber weniger Inhalt.... weiß nicht. Das könnte man ja durch die Anzahl der Seiten ausgleichen...
.. oder durch mehr Werbung.


----------



## Ralf345 (4. März 2010)

Naja es gibt ja das Limit von knapp 150 Seiten. Ob PCGH, PC Games oder Gamestar, sie alle haben gleichviel Seiten. Aus irgendeinem Grund wollen oder können sie drunter nicht gehen. Ergo wird das Heft verkleinert und Seitenanzahl bleibt gleich. Die ein oder andere Seite lässt sich somit einsparen, ohne die Seitenanzahl weiter zu verkürzen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

Ralf345 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich vermute mal um mit weniger Inhalt das Heft leichter füllen zu können.


Wir haben nicht weniger Inhalt (!), aber wir sparen wertvolles Geld.


----------



## Chrno (4. März 2010)

Dann lasst doch mal die unnötigen Vollversionen weg. Da könntet ihr noch mal ein paar Cent sparen.


----------



## windows (4. März 2010)

Hi,
dann arbeite ich die Themen mal ab:

Test Grafiklarten
 Sehr interessant.
Vor allem die Herstellerdesign Test´s fand ich gut.
Die Tests´s der HD5570 und der HD5450 haben mich persönlich nicht so besonders interessiert. Für andere waren sie aber bestimmt informativ.

Test und Praxis: VGA-Kühler
Sehr gut und für besitzer einer der genannten Grafikkarten bestimmt wichtig.
Vor allem fand ich die Aussage das die HD5870 am Limit gabaut ist wichtig, hatte mich nie wirklich mit der Architektur der ATI Karten befasst.

Praxis: 2D Probleme
Für alle die Probleme haben.

Praxis: Catylsyt 10.3
Als nvidia Benutzer

Für AMD-User gut.

Special 50 Prozessoren
Die Grundidee ist gut, die Umsetzung schlecht.
Bitte das nächste mal viel, viel weniger Prozessoren und viel, viel mehr Benchmarks nehmen.

Praxis: Core i3/i5/i7 optimal nutzen
Naja, eher gut, aber nicht wirklich toll.

Test: CPU Kühler
Flüssigmetall rockt!

Praxis: Ram Tuning
Sehr, sehr guter Artikel.
So etwas finde ich immer gut.

Test: 20 DDR3-Kits im Vergleich
Mittelmäßig, aber auf jedenfall nicht schlecht.

Praxis: Intel Software
Mehr gibt´s dazu nicht zu sagen.

Test: USB 3.0 Komponenten
Gut, aber wo ist der Test?

Test: 2-Terrabyte-Festplatten
Gut.

Test und Praxis
Dämmung war schon davor für mich eigentlich kein Thema wegen window´s. Nach diesem guten Test ist es endgültig gestorben.

Test: Mainboards mit AMD 890GX


Praxis: Multimonitoring
Viel zu kurz.

Praxis: Fernseher als PC-Monitor
Gleiches wie bei "Praxis: Multimonitoring".

Test: Battlefield Bad Company 2 und aktuelle Windows XP-Probleme
Ich habe jetzt schon unzählige BF2 Test´s gelesen, deswegen war der Test für mich langweilig. Sonst .

Praxis: Tuning-Offensive
Gut.

Test: Notebooks für jeden Typ
Notebooks über 2000€ haben mit gefehlt, außerdem war die Bespreichung einiger Geräte zu kurz.


Zusammenfassend zum Gesamten Heft:
Eigentlich ein gutes Heft, aber insgesamt könnte man alles viel ausführlicher gestalten. Der beste Artikel war meiner Meinung nach:
"Test: Grafikkarten". Der Artikel der für mich am interessantesten war:
"Praxis: Ram Tuning". Den schlechsten fand ich weil er so kurz war: "Praxis: Fernseher als PC-Monitor".

MFG
windows


----------



## Coregrinder (5. März 2010)

ich glaub ehr...Das der Kurier beim ausliefern beschossen wurde, weil alle so heiß auf das Magazin sind ...

... So..der Schreibtisch ist freigeräumt ...jetzt wird erstmal schön die erste Seite aufgeschlagen und der Inhalt geprüft..

bezügliuch des Inhalts....wenn man die Vollversionen nicht anbietet kann man sich im Laden bei Neukunden kaum von den anderen Magazinen absetzen...Neukunden suchen doch meist geziehlt nach Software oder Informationen...


----------



## TALON-ONE (5. März 2010)

Servus
Entweder werd ich langsam alt, oder ihr solltet zur nächsten Ausgabe ´ne Lesebrille beilegen 
Inhaltlich ist die neue gewohnt gut und hättet ihr´s nicht erwähnt, wäre mir das neue Format auf Anhieb gar nicht aufgefallen.

btw, wer schiesst denn hier mit dem Erbsengewehr, ging nur durch die erste Seite... 
Der Weggang von Henner ist ein herber Verlust für PCGH, habt ihr nicht versucht ihn zu bestechen, bedrohen oder einzusperren?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2010)

Ich fand das Magazin wie gewohnt sehr gut, manche Themen interessanter als andere aber das ist ja sowieso persönliches Empfinden, insgesamt wieder gut gelungen. Was mich immer etwas stört ist der Datenträger zum Heft... wirklich lohnen tun sich darauf immer nur der 5 Jahres Rückblick und PCGH in Gefahr Videos, der komplette Rest ist nutzlos. Die Systemprogramme und Tools sind auf jeder DVD seit Monaten die gleichen und in 2 Minuten auch kostenlos zu downloaden. Ihr gebt euch zwar Mühe mit "Vollversionen" aber das sind meist auch nur nutzlose Programme (finde zumindest ich). Immerhin waren mal alle 3DMarks nun auf einer DVD - so hat man sie halt auch vollbekommen.
Ich würde mir da weniger 08/15 Inhalte (wie Fraps, CPUZ, irgendwelche Treiber was man alles in 2 Minuten im Netz hat) und mehr eurer sehr lustigen Videos wünschen - alleine Henners Rückblick wars mal wieder wert diese Ausgabe mit DVD zu kaufen


----------



## Alriin (5. März 2010)

Ganz wunderbar diese Ausgabe. 

Das CPU-Special und die detaillierten Angaben zu den neuen Radeons (und die Angabe über deren Spannungsregulatoren) haben mir sehr viel Freude bereitet.
Das nächste mal noch die aktuelle HWbot-Rangliste und eventuell ein paar Bemerkungen was sich so getan hat in der Overclocker-Welt und ich bin der glücklichste Mensch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2010)

nextsounds schrieb:


> Hallö,,, Ich habe eine Frage zu den 5850er Karten!
> 
> ICh erwarte am Montag eine _HD 5850 Musashi Edition_ aus dem Hause edel-grafikkarten.de
> 
> ...



Servus!

Wir haben die HD 5850 Musashi im Januar mit Standardtakt bekommen und dementsprechend getestet. Dass es die Karte nun (nur noch) mit werkseitiger Übertaktung gibt, ist eine (positive) Entscheidung von Edel-Grafikkarten.de, die einige Zeit nach dem Test fiel. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Shop werden wir die Karte mit der neuen Taktung umwerten, danke für die Info!

In der Testtabelle der Ausgabe 04 auf Seite 27 hat sich in der Tat ein Fehler eingeschlichen – aber bei der Powercolor HD 5850 PCS+. Dank ihrer Übertaktung ist sie durchschnittlich ~4 Prozent schneller als eine HD 5850 mit Standardtakt, ergo hätten dort etwas höhere Zahlen stehen müssen. In den Benchmarks auf Seite 26 daneben ist alles korrekt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. März 2010)

alriin schrieb:
			
		

> das cpu-special und die detaillierten angaben zu den neuen radeons (und die angabe über deren spannungsregulatoren) haben mir sehr viel freude bereitet.


thx!


----------



## huntertech (6. März 2010)

Also ich kann über die Ausgbe nur das sagen, was ich zu jeder PCGH-Ausgabe sagen würde: gut gemacht, PCGH! 

Vorallem das HD5000-Special finde ich sehr gut, jetzt weiß ich endlich eine Alternative zu den (kaum bis nicht mehr lieferbaren) Karten HD4890, HD5830 und HD5850: Die HD5770 Hawk mit Extreme-OC!

Also kurz: Danke


----------



## Stealth (6. März 2010)

Tja ,würde auch gerne mal in den Genuss der aktuellen Ausgabe kommen,aber warte jetzt schon eine Woche (Abo)  .


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2010)

Alles in allem ein sehr "rundes" Heft.

Was mich beim Ram-Artikel etwas überrascht hat war die Aussage dass HL2 einen PAE Patch braucht. "The Lost Coast" ist dagegen ja sogar in 64bit.

Dass SoftTH bei Multimonitoring nicht angesprochen wurde war zwar zu erwarten, ist imho aber trotzdem schade. Auch widerlegt es die im Artikel getroffene Aussage dass man mit zwei "normalen" Grakas nicht auf drei Monitoren spielen kann.


----------



## huntertech (6. März 2010)

Bei dem Ram-Artikel ist ja auch eine Kurzanleitung für den CFF Explorer dabei. Da steht ja, wie man die Startdatei quasi verändern muss. Muss man da (falls vorhanden) den Updater nehmen, der dann von sich aus die eigentliche Exe öffnen oder direkt die Exe oder beide?


----------



## Markusretz (7. März 2010)

Muss euch auch mal loben

Ist wieder ein sehr gelungenes Heft geworden.
Nur leider dauert es wieder eine Weile bis das nächste raus kommt 

Wobei bei mir aber noch ein paar Fragen bei der Dämmung des Gehäuses unbeantwortet blieben.
Dass bei einer vollständigen Dämmung die Temps schlechter werden ist klar.
Aber wieso werden diese auch bei einer teilweisen Dämmung schlechter?
Von der Luftzirkulation her sollte es ja eigentlich keinen Unterschied geben.
Oder liegt es evtl. daran, dass die Seitenwände dadurch nicht mehr so viel Wärme abgeben können? (wie eine wärmeisolierende Seitenwand?)



Folgendes würde mich aber noch sehr interessieren für eine der folgenden Prints:
Für das Thema Silent habt ihr ja schon alles mögliche geschrieben (Lüfter, Kühler, Vibrationen usw.)
Aber das Thema z.B. Schalldämmung bei Festplatten wird sehr wenig behandelt. Es wird zwar ab und zu was vorgestellt, aber an einen richtigen Vergleich oder Test kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.

Bei mir besteht aktuell das Problem, dass durch etliche Silentmaßnahmen der PC sehr ruhig geworden ist (Höre ihn fast nicht mehr, obwohl ich schon teilweise als verrückt erklärt worden bin wie empfindlich ich auf Geräusche vom PC reagiere)  Aber meine Festplatte ist so laut, dass diese gefühlsmäßig doppelt so laut ist, wie der ganze restliche PC


Gruß
Markus


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2010)

HDD-Dämmungen? Ich bringe es an. Da hat sich seit Jahren halt kaum was getan.

Tipp: SSD  Und eine 5.400er HDD in einem GrowUp Japan 2002c oder Bitumen-Box.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (7. März 2010)

wen das Gehäuse gedämmt ist und man einen Hdd Käfig hat hört man sie nicht mehr jeden falls bei mir so habe den Utgard gedämmt. auch ein Tipp !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2010)

Dann bist du aber wenig Lautstärke-empfindlich


----------



## Markusretz (7. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> HDD-Dämmungen? Ich bringe es an. Da hat sich seit Jahren halt kaum was getan.



Danke. Nur leider hat auch nicht jeder noch alle alten Ausgaben rumliegen.
So eine kleine Übersicht wie z.B. die Gehäusedämmung im aktuellen Heft würde ich super finden 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Tipp: SSD  Und eine 5.400er HDD in einem GrowUp Japan 2002c oder Bitumen-Box.



Ich überlege schon lange mir eine SSD zuzulegen. Nur leider sind diese für mich noch etwas zu teuer. 64 Gig ist mir zu wenig und die 128er kosten mir etwas zu viel. Wenn die aktellen Preise sich von rund 300€ auf ca. 220-250€ einpendeln werde ich zuschlagen.

In der aktuellen Print habe ich mir die Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EADS bzw. die Samsung Egogreen F2 HD154UI herausgesucht. Weis nur noch nicht welche genau.

Dämmboxen gibt es ja mehrere. Es wäre halt schön, eine kleine Übersicht zu haben welche gut und schlecht sind.


Gruß
Markus


----------



## Hackman (8. März 2010)

@PCGH: Gibts jetzt auf der DVD keine Spiele-Vollversionen mehr? Müsst Ihr sparen? 
Also den Winoptimizer Advanced von der aktuellen DVD gibt es gratis im Netz, ebenso den Magix Foto Manager. Bleibt nur das Backup-Programm als "Mehrwert". 
Früher habt Ihr noch regelmäßig die Spiele-Vollversionen von PCG/PCA "recycelt", ich hoffe ihr seid nicht gänzlich davon abgekommen? Ich warte immernoch sehnsüchtig auf Flatout2 !


----------



## huntertech (8. März 2010)

Hackman schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt auf der DVD keine Spiele-Vollversionen mehr?
> Ich warte immernoch sehnsüchtig auf Flatout2 !



Da war doch eins bei oder nicht? Ich hatte Hurrican drauf, nach aller Wahrscheinlichkeit solltest du es also auch haben .


----------



## Taitan (8. März 2010)

Dem Thema "Mobile" wird seit einigen Ausgaben zuviel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Das ist meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Hackman (8. März 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Da war doch eins bei oder nicht? Ich hatte Hurrican drauf, nach aller Wahrscheinlichkeit solltest du es also auch haben .


Hab die Ausgabe ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht  Aber in der Vorschau zu DVD 04/2010 stand nix davon. Und Ausgabe 3 hatte jedenfalls kein Spiel...


----------



## Stealth (9. März 2010)

Die Ausgabe 03/2010 hatte doch Gothic 3 mit Fan-Patch.

PS: Warte immer noch auf die Ausgabe 04/2010 (Abo).
Nicht mal auf meine Reklamation bekam ich eine Antwort,echt super.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2010)

Taitan schrieb:


> Dem Thema "Mobile" wird seit einigen Ausgaben zuviel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Das ist meine bescheidene Meinung.



Mit dieser Rubrik (und dem Füllen der passenden Seiten) zollen wir der immer stärkeren Verbreitung von Note- und Netbooks Tribut. Die, je nach Ausgabe, 4 bis 7 Seiten sind doch nicht sooo schlimm, oder? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## huntertech (10. März 2010)

Ich finds ganz interessant 

Aber ich fand den Spiele-Teil in dieser Ausgabe n bisschen zu groß. Die ganzen Optimierungen bei den Spielen... naja, also wer die betreffenden Spiele nicht hat bzw. nicht haben will bzw. eh Hardware hat, mit der man alles auf max. Spielen kann, den interessieren diese Teile eher weniger.

Aber im großen und ganzen: Wieder eine PCGH, die ihren Namen würdig ist


----------



## abo@computec.de (12. März 2010)

Stealth schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe 03/2010 hatte doch Gothic 3 mit Fan-Patch.
> 
> PS: Warte immer noch auf die Ausgabe 04/2010 (Abo).
> Nicht mal auf meine Reklamation bekam ich eine Antwort,echt super.



Bitte senden Sie mir die noch nicht beantwortete Anfrage die Sie an computec@dpv.de gesendet haben an  folgende Mailadresse weiter: abo@computec.de,  damit wir der Sache auf den Grund gehen können. 

vielen Dank
Abo-Betreuung Computec Media AG


----------



## Baker79 (12. März 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage zum WinOptimizer2010, von der Heft-DVD: der komplette Scan zeigt mir ca 3300 "unnötige Dateien" an. Kann man da irgendwie nachschauen, was das für Dateien sind?
Habs grad doch noch selbst gefunden.


----------



## ile (13. März 2010)

Taitan schrieb:


> Dem Thema "Mobile" wird seit einigen Ausgaben zuviel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Das ist meine bescheidene Meinung.



Find ich auch!


----------



## herethic (13. März 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Find ich auch!


Find ich auch²


----------



## huntertech (13. März 2010)

Was habt ihr alle gegen Mobile Rechner? Soll ja auch Leute geben, die sich so einen Laptop zulegen wollen und für die ist es ganz interessant. Oder ich z.B. interessiere mich im Allgemeinen für Vieles und finde es auch ganz spannend!


----------



## herethic (14. März 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen Mobile Rechner? Soll ja auch Leute geben, die sich so einen Laptop zulegen wollen und für die ist es ganz interessant. Oder ich z.B. interessiere mich im Allgemeinen für Vieles und finde es auch ganz spannend!


Ja aber dieser Bereich nimmt imho  zu viel Platzt ein. Es heist ja auch *PC*GH.

@PCGH

Könnt ihr vielleicht nicht Mainboards und RAm in eine eigene Rubrik tun?

Es scheint als wären CPUs und GPUs wichtiger als MOBOs,aber diese in eine gleiche Kategorie mit Festplatten und Gehäusen zu tun kanns doch auch nicht sein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ja aber dieser Bereich nimmt imho  zu viel Platzt ein. Es heist ja auch *PC*GH.



Ein Notebook ist ebenfalls ein *P*ersonal *C*omputer. Je nach Sichtweise vielleicht noch "persönlicher" als ein Desktoprechner, denn man kann es überall hin mitnehmen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Stealth (15. März 2010)

abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Bitte senden Sie mir die noch nicht beantwortete Anfrage die Sie an computec@dpv.de gesendet haben an  folgende Mailadresse weiter: abo@computec.de,  damit wir der Sache auf den Grund gehen können.
> 
> vielen Dank
> Abo-Betreuung Computec Media AG



Danke,

bekam am Mittwoch,den 10.03.2010 Antwort und Heft.

Gruß


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

Liege ich richtig,wenn ich behaupte das es in einer der nächsten Ausgaben einen Netzteiltest geben wird?


----------



## magic 007 (19. März 2010)

wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. März 2010)

Er hat jedenfalls Recht.  PCGH 05/2010, ahoi.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## magic 007 (19. März 2010)

ich hab gerade nachgeschaut, und siehe da auf der letzten seite steht es werden neue netzteile von der cbit vorgestellt=D


----------



## herethic (19. März 2010)

magic 007 schrieb:


> ich hab gerade nachgeschaut, und siehe da auf der letzten seite steht es werden neue netzteile von der cbit vorgestellt=D


Lol  ehrlich gesagt da hab ich garnicht hingeguckt.


----------



## magic 007 (19. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt da hab ich garnicht hingeguckt.



du hast besondere fähigkeiten...


----------



## Freakless08 (23. März 2010)

Hab gerade die c´t 07/2010 in der Hand welche auch CPUs in dieser Ausgabe testen und gegen die PCGH 04/10 verglichen.
Ich finde in der c´t werden die Unterschiede zu den einzelnen CPU Typen besser beschrieben. Natürlich fehlen hier die Spielebenchmarks - welches aktuelle Spiel wieviele FPS schafft, aber vom Text her war die indirekte "Konkurrenz" dann doch ausführlicher.
Das vermisse ich leider an der PCGH.


----------



## Ich 15 (23. März 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Er hat jedenfalls Recht.  PCGH 05/2010, ahoi.


sind da auch die neuen von Cougar dabei?

Eure Ausgabe ist wie immer top, nur bei der Papierqualität solltet ihr mal bei der Konkurrenz (HWluxx) abschauen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. März 2010)

*@ Freakless08*

Was meinst du mit "Unterschiede zu den einzelnen CPU Typen besser beschrieben"? Ich kann dir die Daten und Specs freilich runter beten und bis ins Detail erläutern, aber das ist nur für wenige spannend.

*@ Ich 15*

GX-Series, meine ich.


----------



## Freakless08 (24. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Freakless08*
> 
> Was meinst du mit "Unterschiede zu den einzelnen CPU Typen besser beschrieben"? Ich kann dir die Daten und Specs freilich runter beten und bis ins Detail erläutern, aber das ist nur für wenige spannend.


z.B. Unterschied zwischen Athlon II und Phenom II (L3 Cache fehlt beim Athlon) - generelles zu L3, zudem das die X3 z.B. nen Kern deaktiviert bekommen haben _wegen_ verschiedenen Gründen (Kern defekt, Prozessor wird zu warm, eventuell zu unstabil). Seit den Intel i-Prozessoren sind Speichercontroller im Chipsatz integriert was bei den Core2 nicht war (bei AMD aber seit 2003 schon). Stepping(unterschied) wurde kurz angeschnitten (bezüglich eines Stromspar/File Transfer"bugs"). Zusatz S, L oder U bei Intel (bzw. e bei AMD).  Da wurde halt ausführlicher auf die Unterschiede eingegangen.

Die Seitenanzahl ist gleich (wenn man den nachfolgenden Artikel mit dem Hypertrading dazuzählt wobei die Benchmarks in der PCGH eben viel großer sind und mehrere Seiten füllen). Wie oben schon geschrieben, die Benchmarks sind natürlich auch wichtig (was ich an der PCGH als Spieler besser finde/bei ct sind es eher Programme) aber vom Text und der Erklärung der Einzelheiten hätte ich mir etwas mehr gewünscht. Wenn man sich einen neuen PC/CPU anschaffen möchte und liest dann im Zeitschriftenregal "CPU Special" und sonst sich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt (z.B. nicht jede Ausgabe kauft oder immer online die Neuigkeiten recheriert) ist das nicht so toll.


----------



## Bruce112 (25. März 2010)

hallo

hab den magazin zeitschrift durschgelesen auf seite 34 steht Arcting Cooling Twin Turbo Pro 

Kompatibilität GTX 200 

das ist doch Falsch der Gpu kühler passt garnicht auf die gtx reihe !
uhd konkurette aussagen währe eigentlich Pflicht ihr schreibt gtx 200 

welche aber 55nm oder 65 nm zb bei den 260 gtx ! bei den anderen Gpu kühlern 

Und ließt ihr auch mal selber was ihr schreibt zur Kontrolle ?

oder seit ihr sooooooooo beschäftigt wie Nvidia ?

wenn ich nicht aufgepasst hätte mal auf der herstellerseite wäre hätte ich das heute gekauft .


mal ne beispiel ; ich kann doch nicht in einen Porsche ,Trabbie getriebe einbauen !

oder noch ne beispiel :bin in Flugzeug noch nicht gestartet und lese grade die seite 34 dursch und ruf meine freundin an das sie den Arcting Cooling Twin Turbo Pro 
online kaufen soll .Und dann komme ich nach 12 stunden Flug nach Hause und will mir mein eigenes geschenk auspacken und siehe da Kompatibilität steht garnicht von Gtx karten .da ist der geschenk am a...... und muß mein Frust beim Freundin ablassen .



und eins noch Notebook ist nicht erwüncht in Pc hardware magazin ,bin nicht begeistert .

es kann nur einen geben Deskstop !!!


----------



## tollhouse (26. März 2010)

Besonders schlecht ist der Abschied von Henner...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. März 2010)

*@ Freakless08*

Das war in erster Linie ein Benchmark-Special, in den Erläuterung wird der L3 aber aufgegriffen.


----------



## herethic (27. März 2010)

Kann es sein,das ihr die GTX 480 schon länger habt,aber eine Sperrfrist von Nvidia bekommen habt?

EDIT: Wann lasst ihr PCGH Uncut:4 an die öffentlichkeit,mitlerweile ist es Privat und man muss anfragen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. November 2010)

*Rambelegung-Tip 04/10*



HI PCGH


Läst mir keine Ruhe,

deswegen mus ich noch mal nachfragen........


In der Ausgabe 04/10 S.69 

gebt ihr empfelungen ,

wie die Rambänke zu bestücken sind.

für 1156ér Boards (1366) empfehlt ihr,

mit den CPU-entferntesten Bänken anzufangen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


In meinem ASUS P6 T SE -Handbuch steht allerdings,

erster Ram A1
zweiter B1
dritter C1.

Das sind bei mir die Bänke die der CPU am 

nächsten sind. 

CPU-A2,A1,B2,B1,C2,C1
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Deswegen bin ich etwas verunsichert,

was nun die richtige belegung ist.

Da ich einige schwierigkeiten hatte,

das meine 8GB-Ram vom Board erkannt wurden,

könnte die falsche belegung dies erklären.


Meine derzeitige Belegung sieht so aus:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


MFG


PS.:euer Forum ist klasse.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Rambelegung-Tip 04/10*

das ist ein 1366 Bord so wie ich eins habe und da sind am besten 3 oder 6 Module zu nutzen wegen Tribble Channel Modus des Speichers

also A1 B1 C1 oder eben alle bei nur zwei modulen halt A1 B1 und bei 4 A1 A2 B1 B2 sollte aber auch im Handbuch des Bords stehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2010)

*AW: Rambelegung-Tip 04/10*

Die Empfehlung "am weitesten entfernt" gilt für jeden Speicherkanal getrennt.
Bei deinem Board heißt das:
A1 ist weiter weg, als A2
B1 ist weiter weg, als B2
C1 ist weiter weg, als C2

A1, B1 und C1 sind somit als erste zu bestücken. Unterschiede zwischen den Kanälen sind noch geringer, als zwischen, den Slots - im Zweifelsfall gilt hier die Gegenrichtung: Den Kanal mit der kürzesten Leitung bevorzugen (A1 vor B1 vor C1). Für optimale Leistung sollten aber ohnehin alle Kanäle symetrisch bestückt sein. (mit vier gleich großen Riegeln natürlich möglich, bei dir wäre A2, A1, B1, C1 die optimale Bestückung)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. November 2010)

[Mod-Job] Themen zusammengeführt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. November 2010)

Nochmal ein Bild zur Erklärung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(nicht schön beschriftet)
Normalerweisse ist die Belegung doch wie folgt

1x A1
2x B1
3xC1

dann
4xA2
usw.

aber die am weitesten ernfernten

Slots sind :C1,C2,B1 usw.

So wurde das in der 04/10 erkärt.

Deswegen war ich verunsichert.

Hab die jetzt wie auf dem 
andern Bild.

Wegen symetry auf den Kanälen.

Und weil Trippel bei mir keinen vorteil bringt.
MFG
THX all


----------

